# More side-scan sonar pics of Escambia Bay



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Follow this link to see the pics: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/more-side-scan-sonar-pics-escambia-bay-98007/


----------

